# Fishing is SLOOOOOW



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing out of Hazelton on Saturday and hit a lot of the holes going north. Nice structure...no fish. 2 boats and I think 6 fish total....going to be a slow tourney this weekend.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah i had a bad feeling about that

Chirs, were all the fish that were caught spawned out???


----------



## Fox Island Sportsman (Nov 8, 2006)

Due to being out of town this last week I haven't fished for a bit, but have been talking to some close friends that are fishing against each other in the tourney this weekend, and they have all been finding good numbers of decent walleyes the last few days. Of course they won't tell me where till I get back on Sat. afternoon (and fear I'll tell they're competition , but they're outlook says it should be a tough tournement with some nice fish being caught. I don't get to fish now, but will have the benefit of them telling me their hotspots!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

They turned on last Sat. and Sun. the 28th and 29th. It was stupid easy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing was good today when we got in the right holes, we fished out of the R. Range. Most of the pigs weren't spawned out yet. Caught most on crawlers.


----------

